# Liste von Dateinamen



## bravedreamer (26. Apr 2005)

Hi

Ich bin ein absoluter Anfänger in Sachen Applet also habt Nachsicht. Ich habe auch schon die Hilfe benützt, aber scheinbar hat noch niemand so ein Problem gehab. Nun aber zum Problem: Ich möchte, dass mein Applet die Dateien, welche sich in seinem Ordner befinden anzeigt und evtl. instantiiert. Das Problem wäre ja einfach zu lösen, wenn ich die Klasse 
	
	
	
	





```
File
```
 benützen könnte. Diese Klasse ist aber nur zu gebrauchen, wenn es ein lokales File ist. Könntet ihr mir da weiterhelfen??


special thanks


----------



## Sky (27. Apr 2005)

Ein Blick in die API kann schon helfen!!!

Das ganze sieht dann so aus:

```
import java.io.*;
import java.net.*;

import javax.swing.*;

public class TestApplet extends JApplet {

  public TestApplet() {
  }

  public void init() {
    URL url = this.getCodeBase();
    File file = new File(url.getFile());
    File[] files = file.listFiles();
    for (int i = 0; i < files.length; i++) {
      System.out.println(files[i]);
    }
  }

}
```


----------



## Bleiglanz (27. Apr 2005)

HÄ?

Kann das funktionieren???

das läuft doch bestimmt nur lokal????

=> i.A. gibt es keine möglichkeit, sich via HTTP den Inhalt eines Ordners auflisten zu lassen?????


----------



## bravedreamer (27. Apr 2005)

Ich erhalte hier immer folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
java.security.AccessControlException: Access denied
```

Wenn ich auf dem Web-Server wäre, dann dürfte doch diese Meldung überhaupt nicht kommen, oder. Da darf ich ja alles lesen.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (27. Apr 2005)

> Ich erhalte hier immer folgende Fehlermeldung:



..ja, welche Fehlermeldung erhälst du denn ?


----------



## bravedreamer (28. Apr 2005)

Hat niemand eine Idee?? 

Könnte ich das irgendwie lösen, indem ich eine http Verbindung aufbaue? Wie aber lese ich dann Verzeichnisse??


----------



## Bleiglanz (28. Apr 2005)

du brauchst eine dynamische webseite auf dem server (php jsp asp) die dir das listing als .txt zurückliefert

oder beim Apachen die Option DirectoryIndex aktivieren!

was kommt, wenn du in einem Browser die Adresse deines Applets (ohne die class, nur den ordner) eingibst


----------



## bravedreamer (28. Apr 2005)

Wenn ich das Verzeichnis aufrufe, dann erhalte ich eine Verzeichnisauflistung.

Kann ich diesen Befehl via Java an den http - Server schicken??

Wie würde das sonst mit dem Script ausschauen. Habe nämlich keinen Plan vom Script schreiben. Würde das Script kompliziert werden?


----------

